# Does/Has anyone lived in a haunted house?



## TATTRAT (Aug 25, 2006)

Does/Has anyone lived in a "haunted" house.

I have had a few "happenings" that I can't brush off. I also remember from a young age, being able to sense the gravity of certain things/places.

Share your experiences, or thoughts on the paranormal.



P.S. Please don't thinnk I'm crazy or something...to many people already do.


----------



## TATTRAT (Aug 26, 2006)

a few views and no posts....don't be scared.


----------



## thecactuswill (Aug 26, 2006)

Hard to say really.  Lots of places are spooky.  I remember the old 'Unsolved Mysteries' tv show though, and all the recreations lol


----------



## jkath (Aug 26, 2006)

I don't, but am looking forward to some interesting posts too.


----------



## ChefJune (Aug 26, 2006)

In the mid 70's I lived in an apartment on Newbury Street in Boston that was inhabited by the ghost of a cat named Madison.

He was a very friendly guy.  you would feel him brush up against your legs, and if I put a bowl of water out for him, it would empty in a day or two.  never put out food, tho.  many folks thought I had a cat, but no, just Madison.


----------



## Chef_Jen (Aug 26, 2006)

I live in a haunted house.. LOL sorry to those who are coming to stay with me. 

But they are friendly and the castle in my backyard is haunted..BIG time

I dont like to bother them at all i let them be and let them do their thing!


----------



## GB (Aug 26, 2006)

TATTRAT said:
			
		

> a few views and no posts....don't be scared.


Those views were from ghosts. They can not post though.

We live with a ghost named George. He likes to turn the oven timer on at 3am.


----------



## Robo410 (Aug 26, 2006)

I grew up in a graveyard...truely, dad was clergy and the house was in the middle of the graveyard.  I learned to read by fingering the letters on the tombstones and monuments.  Seems I get along with the spirits as I've never been bothered by those who have passed from this life, but I have been aware of their presence.


----------



## VeraBlue (Aug 26, 2006)

I won't say haunted....because I've been told the spirits I've seen are my own, supposedly with me all the time.   So if I move, so do they..

I've been aware of them for some time, but I don't see them very often, actually haven't for a while.

When I travel, especially to someplace for the first time, I am keenly aware of those who have passed the streets well before me.  I actually find it comforting and wish I could actually get a clearer view of the past.


----------



## Michelemarie (Aug 26, 2006)

I haven't and don't (I think).


----------



## Constance (Aug 26, 2006)

We have friends who live north of here a bit, and we went up for a big Christmas party one year. It's a pretty good drive, so we went prepared to spend the night. 
It was great fun, but I don't last as long as I used to, and my back, legs and feet were really hurting after a while, so I excused myself and went upstairs to go to bed. Our hostess went up with me, and showed me into a cozy little room under the eaves, where she tucked me in with homemade quilts.
It felt good to lay down, but the pain was keeping me awake. After a while, I heard footsteps coming up the steep wooden steps, and thought perhaps my husband was coming up to check on me. I called out his name, but got no answer. This happened several times, and finally I got up, opened the bedroom door and stepped out into the hallway.
What I saw was a shimmering golden light that took my breath away. It wasn't only what I saw, but what I felt...an energy that literally made my hair stand on end. I stood frozen for a moment, then, feeling a little frightened, I went back to my room and crawled under the covers. I finally went to sleep, and when I awoke the next morning, the pain had abated, and I felt well rested.
As we were sitting over breakfast, I asked our host if he realized his house was haunted. He said, "So you met Barbara!" 
Come to find out, they bought that house after a friend of theirs died. The woman had a teenage daughter, and they promised her that they would keep an eye on the young woman, which they had done. 
Thing being, the lady died in a bedroom downstairs. I was sleeping in her daughter's bedroom. Evidentally, she somehow sensed my pain and was coming up the stairs to check on me.


----------



## VegasDramaQueen (Aug 26, 2006)

_I'm so glad to know there are others out there that are experiencing "strange" happenings that can't be explained.  My husband died last Novemeber and when he was receiving the Last Rites, the priest told me not to be surprised if things got moved around in my house or if things happened that had no explanation.  He said my husband's spirit could live on.  I dismissed it as just folklore of an active imagination on his part because I dont' believe in spirits or ghosts or paranormal happenings.  I alwasys felt there was and expanation or that the person experience the act was imagining it.   Well I had forgotten what the priest told me until I started having things happen that had absolutely NO logical explanation.   A  heavy 12 inch round wood framed clock fell from the wall with the hanger still intact, but didn't fall DOWN - it fell out about 10 feet into the living room .  Gravity dictates that it should have fallen straight down.  It has an octagonal frame so it couldn't roll on carpeting.   This was the third in strange happenings, but the one that happened a couple of days ago on my husband's birthday really spooked me out.   I got a phone call on my cell phone and when I answered it there was no one there.  The number registered on my screen so I pressed "call back" and the operator came on and told me the number was disconnected.  This wasn't a working number.   How can a disconnected phone call me???    My daughter had one of the experiences on her dad's birthday also and called to tell me she was completely freaked out.   She hung a picture on her wall with two other small pictures next to it about 4 inches away from the main picture.   When she got home from work she almost dropped!!!  One of the small pictures was hung 15 inches from the main picture.   NO ONE could possibly have moved it.   JUST tooo spooky and no explanation.  I'm still having a hard time believing that spirits exist but I'm fast becoming convinced._


----------



## VickiQ (Aug 26, 2006)

Ok here goes-my house is not haunted -but, I know and have verified that the spirit of my oldest son Jymm who passed almost 7 years ago at the age of 18 years old- "visits".He has made his presence known to us on many occassions.His most common way of letting us know he is around is our house will fill with the scent of cigarette smoke and no one here smokes.Right before Dennis graduation he was standing in the livingroom looking  out the picture window and became emotional about his brother not being here for the milestones in his life.Dennis was standing nowhere near the piano which has pictures of the my three kids on it-Dennis' picture flew to the floor and then came the smell of cigarettes and Den knew his brother would be here for all his milestones.There are so many other incidents that have occurred but, I will only share them if you would like.


----------



## KAYLINDA (Aug 26, 2006)

In 1981 after my third child was born we lived in a house that I swear had "something".  I would put my infant to bed...go to bed myself...and the next thing I knew the light in his bedroom was on.  I would get up and go look.  He was fine...so I'd turn off the light.  This happened at least 3-4 times.  The last time it happened though...when I went to his room...his little arm was stuck underneath his crib mattress!  There is no way an infant could do this!  Is there?  After that there were no more "happenings".


----------



## JoAnn L. (Aug 26, 2006)

GB said:
			
		

> Those views were from ghosts. They can not post though.
> 
> We live with a ghost named George. He likes to turn the oven timer on at 3am.


 
The name of my ghost was also George. I have many stories to tell about him. It would take forever. Just one is , I was standing by my book shelf, when all of a sudden, for no reason, a book fell on the floor from the top shelf. No one had touched it. I picked it up and on the inside cover written in pencil was the name George. I still have that page. I had called him George for many years before that happened. I think he was saying hi.
We have since moved and he didn't come with me. As strange as this sounds, I miss him.


----------



## Constance (Aug 26, 2006)

Vicki, my daughter died suddenly when she was 25, leaving behind a 3 year old boy, whom we ended up raising. She was by no means ready to go, and she was here a LOT. She also visited frequently with her younger sister.  
It's now been over 13 years since she passed, and the visits have become less frequent, but every now and then something happens that lets us know she's still watching out for her child.


----------



## VickiQ (Aug 26, 2006)

(((Constance))))I cherish every one  of the "signs" Jymm sends us and he has been known to make himself known to his friends in times of trouble.There is nothing worse for a parent than losing a child as you and I can both attest to but, there is great comfort and solace in knowing that their spirits still live on.Love and energy to you dear friend,Vicki


----------



## sparrowgrass (Aug 26, 2006)

I don't believe in ghosts, but I have lived in 2 houses, including this one, that the neighbors said were haunted.

The first, in Indiana, had a ghost named George--like GB's.  Allegedly, he pulled the covers off people who were sleeping in one bedroom, and opened the closet door.  My son slept in that room, and was never bothered.  Of course, all of his life he has slept wrapped in his blanket like a cocoon, so maybe the ghost got discouraged.  And Rob never closed a closet door in his life.  Poor ghost--must have been frustrating.  

When my ex got a new job and told them we were going to move, my sons were heartbroken.  Every time someone came to look at the house with the realtor, the boys would tell the people that the house was haunted.   Didnt' work--somebody bought it and we had to move anyway. 

The house that I live in now was built in 1872 and was an orchard for quite some time.  A former resident of the house told me the orchard owners had a daughter who got into some poison that was used on the trees, and "died, right out there in the back yard, in that spot where nothing ever grows."  They had heard this girl crying in one of the bedrooms, and one of their children had "seen" her.

I talked to the orchard owning family--the incident never happened.  The family had several daughters, and all of them lived to have families of their own.


----------



## kyles (Aug 26, 2006)

We moved into out stone cottage 3 years ago, we rent it. When the real estate agent took us around, my dh was downstairs and the agent took me into the bedroom. I saw a man sitting on the windowsill "oh hello" I say to him and he just smiled, and then vanished. The poor agent, little slip of a thing, about 23, was so scared, she couldn't really see anything.

I met one of our neighbours who asked me right away "so have you met Bernard yet?"

Bernard leaves the house at 9.30 every morning, comes back at 10. He smells of smoke. the first time it happened and I could smell smoke on the stairwell I yelled at dh for smoking in the house! He said "I know better than to do that!" Occasionally at night Bernard will light up outside the bedroom on top of the stairs and I have to go up and ask him not to.

When we first arrived, he had a little tabby cat (ghost cat) that used to play on the stairs, but when we got our own cat, it disappeared. Bernard loves tormenting our cat!

I later met another neighbour who knew Bernard, she was amazed he's kept to the same routines as a ghost!


----------



## vagriller (Aug 26, 2006)

I don't really have any ghost stories of my own, but I have some pictures of my son's guardian angel. When he was about 4 months old we took some pictures of him on our dark green futon. The angel is not in all the pics, just 2 of them. Then about a year or so later we took some more pics at Christmas time. We chose one of them to use as a Christmas card. When we got the cards made we noticed the angel was back in the picture. I should scan the pictures sometime.


----------



## VickiQ (Aug 26, 2006)

vagriller said:
			
		

> I don't really have any ghost stories of my own, but I have some pictures of my son's guardian angel. When he was about 4 months old we took some pictures of him on our dark green futon. The angel is not in all the pics, just 2 of them. Then about a year or so later we took some more pics at Christmas time. We chose one of them to use as a Christmas card. When we got the cards made we noticed the angel was back in the picture. I should scan the pictures sometime.


I would love to see those pics if you get a chance to scan them!!! 
Love and energy,Vicki


----------



## FryBoy (Aug 26, 2006)

Interesting timing on this thread. Today's (8/26/06) Los Angeles Times carries the obituary of Ed Warren, a self-styled "religious demonologist" who "firmly believed in ghosts, demons and other unworldly creatures — and in helping people deal with unwanted visitations." 

Warren's cases cases included what would become the basis for "The Amityville Horror." According to the article, Warren continued to insist that the Amityvhille house was haunted even though "the people who lived in the house, and their lawyer, all admitted that it was an elaborate hoax."

Now, THAT'S spooky!


----------



## middie (Aug 27, 2006)

How much time do you have ?
I HAVE to believe in that stuff
because I've had too many
experiences NOT to.


----------



## TATTRAT (Aug 27, 2006)

C'mon Middie, do tell, do tell.


----------



## QSis (Aug 27, 2006)

This is SUCH a cool thread!  

I am amazed that you guys aren't terrified when this stuff happens.  I'd be running out the nearest door. Man!

Lee


----------



## Shunka (Aug 27, 2006)

It depends on what you have experienced; whether you are frightened or not.There are benign spirits, definitely good ones, and very bad ones. There are also the impressions left on places that seem almost like taped loops on places. You just have to be familiar with all of them to know the difference. Growing up in the places I did, you did learn real quick!!! My Grandpa still checks on me and my family at times. A dear friend that passed away about 10 years ago is still around and I get a kick hearing that she is still a spit-fire!!!!!!!! She is not a bad spirit, she just does not tolerate certain people!!! I have to say that I agree with her completely!!!!!


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 27, 2006)

When we first moved into our house about 8 years ago I woke up at about 3:00 AM with a VERY strong cigarette smoke smell - it was so strong I could not go back to sleep.  This is the same night that the cat jumped up in bed and curled lup behind my back - the covers were tight around my back so I put my hand back there to move the cat - NO cat was there.  That happened many times and one time there was even jumping on the bed.

The cigarette smoke happened more and more.  It was very annoying when we were re-doing the courtyard.  Every night strong cigarette smoke.  I was telling my neighbor about it (fearful we now would be known as those looney people who live on the corner).  She said Oh, that must be Pat.  Pat was a heavy smoker and died in your bedroom.  Her pride and joy is the courtyard and I bet she's making sure you do it right and she's probably upset you are doing anything at all to it.  This went on for several months - the cigarette smoke.

So, one night I decided to talk to her.  I told her that I didn't mind if she was here - she was welcome to stay - but the cigarette smoke was really bothering me and could she please stop smoking - like someone turned off a switch the smoke smell went away.  Then I was afraid I wouldn't be able to sense her so I told her that when she was around I wouldn't mind smelling just a few puffs.  And that's what happened - I would maybe take one or two breaths, smell it, then it would be gone.

Now, she always did this upstairs.  One time my husband and I got into a little "tiff".  I was at my computer downstairs and was startled because someone was apprently smoking a cigarette right outside the window I was sitting next to.  I ripped the blinds up and no one.  I smelled it several times so it had to be Pat.  Then I realized that when Michael and I argued Pat would follow me around the house smoking!!!  We'd make up and she'd leave me alone.

Then, about 1 1/2 years ago I smelled her constantly for a week.  For some reason I sensed that she was saying goodbye.  I talked to her, told her we would take care of everything (BTW - we are the first people to own this house outside of the original family who built it in 1916) and she could go now and rest - everything would be ok.  I've never smelled cigarette smoke since.  Occasionally since then (maybe 3 times) I thought I did but I'm just not sure because it wasn't strong enough to really tell.

We also had a cat "follow" us to our last new house.  He died in our apartment and we moved a couple weeks later.  Well, my husband and I would always see this graying shadow at the front door thinking it was George (funny how that name keeps coming up, huh?) finally back - but then we would actually turn and look and there would be nothing there.  We would both see it at the same time.  Sometimes we would see him on the stairs as we rounded the corner to go up.  OK, so we moved.  A couple neighborhood boys came over and we were all in the kitchen.  One of them kept brushing the side of his leg but he never really looked down - but you could tell he was being annoyed by something.  He finally said something about our gray cat that kept rubbing his leg - well, we didn't have a cat.  So, George apparently moved with us.

My latest "sign" was when I was coming back from Ohio after my sister's funeral.  I was so tired I pulled into a rest stop to take a 20-minute nap.  When I pulled back out onto the highway I was behind a truck with the initials P.A.M. on the side and back - that's my sister's name who passed away.  I got some pictures on my cell phone - I thought it was the coolest thing!!!!!

I also need to add that the night my sister passed away my nephew and I were sharing a room at the hotel - as we had been doing our entire stay.  Things were falling off the desk that shouldn't have fallen off - there were very loud creeks at the windows and just a bunch of other noises - all really weird.  My nephew turned the light on and said, ok, the light stays on but if I hear one more noise I'm sleeping with you!!!!!!! 

Forgot to say - No, I was never frightened and found it quite intriguing!  Someone went into our downstairs bathroom one time and I heard her say, Oh, excuse me.  She asked me who that was in the bathtub - well, I ran in there - it must have been Pat - washing off all that cigarette smoke lol


----------



## VeraBlue (Aug 28, 2006)

And here I was just saying that I hadn't seen anyone in a while....One of them was in my room last night, I think just checking on me.  I'm in the process of helping my daughter pack for college and the tears just seem to flow at will.  I seem to notice them more when things are unsettled in my life.  

I have a large tree branch in the corner of my bedroom.   It's strung with lights and has unusual ornaments dangling from the smaller branches.  I think the spirit must like it, because that's where all the noise was coming from.


----------



## VickiQ (Aug 28, 2006)

(((VeraBlue)))I know the feelings of both sending the "baby girls" off to college and the feeling of never being alone.Even though Kier's college is only 1/2 an hour away-she's still not here but, at the same time I know she's also not alone,those who aren't physically here watch her there as they do here.I'll be thinking about you today as you move your daughter into another stage in her life.Love and energy, Vicki


----------



## ronjohn55 (Aug 28, 2006)

My mom's side of the family has always been famous for their willpower, and even now I get the feelings sometimes that my mom is trying to tell me things, but the best story involves her dad (my grandfather) shortly after he passed away. He passed away before I was born, but we heard this story several times. 

Mom and her two brothers were at the house with grandma getting ready for the wake, which was going to be at the house. Donnie was the oldest, and always a bit of a trouble maker (he had a heart of gold though). Grandpa always drove Cadillacs, and Donnie was always trying to get him to let him take the car, which *never* happened. 

Grandma told Donnie to "Take Daddy's car, go get it washed and come right back" Donnie jumped up and walked through the doorway into the kitchen (the dooor to the backyard was at the very back of the house). There was a cross that was hung over the top of the doorway - it fell down only ONCE the entire time it was hung there - right when Donnie was going to go take Grandpa's Cadillac. Hit him right in the head!

My uncle Hank ended up taking the car to get it washed...  

John


----------



## VeraBlue (Aug 28, 2006)

VickiQ said:
			
		

> (((VeraBlue)))I know the feelings of both sending the "baby girls" off to college and the feeling of never being alone.Even though Kier's college is only 1/2 an hour away-she's still not here but, at the same time I know she's also not alone,those who aren't physically here watch her there as they do here.I'll be thinking about you today as you move your daughter into another stage in her life.Love and energy, Vicki



Vicki, thank you so very much.   My dolly actually isn't going all that far.  I'm in northern NJ and she's moving to Manhattan...  Even if she was moving next door, things are just not going to be the same.   I'm so proud of her, yet I know I'm going to miss her, terribly.

Thank you again for such kind thoughts


----------



## VickiQ (Aug 28, 2006)

((VeraBlue)) I"m not too far from you- I'm right over the Mahwah border in Rockland-my daughter's school is only in Westchester(SUNY Purchase).Sometimes this small world seems very large!!Love and energy, Vicki


----------



## Half Baked (Aug 28, 2006)

My sister and I lived in a stone house, at the top of a small mountain right smack in the middle of 25 acres. There was a gravel driveway that led up to the house. We had 3 dogs at the time, a Lab, a Great Dane, a Pekeniese (sp) and a cat.

All this started gradually and maybe that's why we weren't scared or nervous.

We'd be sitting in the living room and hear someone walking on the wooden hallway right behind us. The dogs would all jump up and check it out, everytime.

This house was solid stone and you couldn't hear anything from outside. Our doors/windows would be shut and we'd hear a car on the gravel, people would get out laughing and chatting, we'd hear the car doors slamming shut....our dogs would go nuts, we'd open the door and no one was there.  We'd have company and they'd get up to open the door and ask, "Are you expecting someone else?".  But when someone did drive up, we'd be surprised when they knocked on the door since we didn't hear a thing...not ever the dogs.

We'd wake up to the sounds of a party in the living room. We'd hear the glasses clinking, the laughing and partying, soft music and muffled voices...of course it stopped when we got out of bed.

We had a huge stone covered porch that was attached to the house/front door. I'd be grilling and my sister would be in the kitchen. We'd meet each other in the living room and say, "What?". We had each heard our names being called and assumed it was each other. We'd heard that alot in the house, many times, and would meet each other 1/2 way. 

We'd hear digging in the woods that surrounded the house. We could hear a shovel going into gravely dirt and the dirt being thrown. The dogs would take off and as soon as they hit 'the spot', the digging would move about 100 yards and they'd take off after that noise.

My dad came to visit and although he loved animals, he didn't want to sleep with them and our dogs would be all over the beds at night...moving back and forth between our beds. At bedtime, we made sure the 3 dogs and the cat were all locked in our bedroom. My dad was sleeping in mine. In the morning he woke up and was annoyed that we had left the cat out and she played with his suitcase clasps all night long, in the closet. The cat was with us, of course.

Now that closet gave me problems, too. I'd wake up to shoes being dropped and I could hear the hangers moving around, like someone was taking an outfit out and then putting it back in while sliding the other hangers to make room.

The house was alarmed to the hilt. Someone who lived there before us had even alarmed a closet that she kept her furs in. After we went to bed and the alarm was set, we'd wake up when it would go off in the middle of the night. We'd get up and that closet door would be opened. 

Oh oh Oh! I forgot to tell you this, about when we moved in the house. We of course, went from top to bottom making sure everything was secured and cleaned out. We only found one thing in that house, one little bitty tiny thing that seemed to set the mood for living there. In the attic, on one of the 2x4s that supported the house, was an old negative. When we held it up to the light, it was a negative of a room with a coffin in it.

Funny, we were never scared in the house. I stayed there alone on many occasions, at night. 

Lots of things have happened to me since then but that house really stands out in my mind, of course.


----------



## AllenOK (Aug 28, 2006)

PeppA, my other half, and her Mom, both insist that they heard a lady's voice saying something last year.  The previous owner's mother had died in the back yard while mowing it.  I've never seen or heard anything "odd".  PeppA has also insisted that last summer, she heard someone moving some stuff in out "breezeway", a small covered area between the house and our garage.  The breezeway is on the other side of our bedroom wall, and the bathroom window is right there as well.

At the country club I work at, years ago, one of the members, "Clyde" died, in the clubhouse.  Every now and then, for no reason, something in the kitchen will fall.  One of the other cooks (who's been there for 25 years) claims that he has even seen Clyde.


----------



## Claire (Aug 28, 2006)

Oh, how fun!  I'm going to keep reading this thread.  Ironically, I have had others tell me my house is/was haunted, but never really felt it myself.  My house was built in 1854, and my guest room is an old servants' room.  Three different people have told me I have a ghost!  I've slept in that room often, and she's never visited me.  One of my most recent guests told me she talked to her, telling her to not bother her, she needed a good night's sleep, and that she complied.  I do have "ghost" aromas -- every once in awhile I smell someone walking by with a cigarette.  I've never smoked, and my husband hasn't for decades.  Our smoking guests always smoke outside, and there are no smoking neighbors on either side.  But I grew up in a smoking family, and this is a very distinctive aroma of a fresh cigarette.  Then in one part of the house I occasionally smell cedar.  I've scratched every piece of wood there is and none of it is cedar, and I don't own a cedar chest.  There is no explanation for either scent, they are fresh.  

When we were in the military, we lived in quarters that were supposedly haunted.  The story was that a military officer married a very much younger bride.  He was away often, and she had an affair with a younger man whenever he was out of town.  He came home once and caught them, and shot them both.  She is said to walk the alley behind the house with a lantern, signalling to her young lover that it was safe to come and visit her.  As with my house now, I never saw her.  Varina Davis also was said to haunt our house, although I'm not sure why, since she didn't die there.  But several people swore that they'd seen her.  

The best ghost, though, was one we did know about.  Again, we're talking military quarters dating to antebellum days.  But consistently everyone who lived in this house had the same tale.  Someone lets their pets out at night.  The engineers have been to the house consistently in the past 150+ years and never found a way for the animals to get out.  But dozens, if not hundreds, of families have lived in that house and had the same problem.  They've been awakened by their pets who they KNOW were NOT left outside.


----------



## Claire (Aug 28, 2006)

Hey, Robo, I used to live next to Arlington Cemetary.  No one ever bothered me, but I would hear "taps" play and break down and cry like a baby.


----------



## Half Baked (Aug 28, 2006)

I was a funeral director and the haunting sounds of taps and the 'echo' taps (from another room) always brought me to tears. Another one is Amazing Grace on the bagpipes....and Danny Boy, oh my.


----------



## Half Baked (Aug 28, 2006)

I had to post a reply because I tried to edit the previous post and the computer froze up...for the first time, I might add since it's brand new.  ooooOOOOooooo, spooky.  LOL  

At the funeral home, sometimes I wouldn't get out of there until 10 or 11 pm.  I'd go through all 4 stories and turn out the lights and lamps.

Many many times after going through my routine, I would be in the parking lot and see a lamp turned on in the office.  There was no question about it at all.  I had turned it off.

I was *never ever* able to make myself unlock the doors and go up to the 3rd floor office to turn that lamp off again.

I never saw a spirit at the funeral home but several people did.  I could feel the presence of people who had passed but I think that was pretty normal given the history of the house.


----------



## JoAnn L. (Aug 28, 2006)

My great-great-grandmother was known as a healer. There are many stories about her. She has even been  written about and the files are sealed by her church. After she was buried in a small cemetery, her granddaughter went to the grave. She said that as she got near the grave, a big black cloud of smoke came up out of the ground. Needless to say she was very frightened.
Has anyone else ever heard of anything like that?


----------



## vagriller (Aug 28, 2006)

One time I was driving to work on the freeway, and I noticed what looked like a shadow from a cloud move onto the freeway, then it began traveling very fast down the freeway. I tried to catch it (and I was going about 75 mph, about as fast as my Nissan pickup will go!) but it just pulled away from me. That was wierd!


----------



## Harborwitch (Aug 28, 2006)

We moved into a huge house (4200sq ft) that sat on 27 acres. 7 acres were in a gulch on the west side on highway 1 (beach side) the other 20 acres were above. The house was nothing fancy. Concrete foundation, studs with ships' mahogany on the inside and ships mahogany on the outside. No insulation, simple windows, 3 bedrooms and a half bath upstairs and kitchen, livingroom, 2 bedrooms and the service porch downstairs.

We'd been there about 2 months when the girls convinced us that they needed a horse. We got them one. As they were riding across the lower pasture (the grass was waist high) we could see where another animal was charging through the grass ahead of the girls  there was no other critter. That night I went upstairs to tuck the girls in. They had their bedroom curtains open so the moonligh was shining in. As I looked at their bed I could see an area that looked like someone was sitting there - but there was no one there. In the morning the girls told me that a woman had come in and tucked them in and told them that their dog (who had recently died) was with her and she would take care of him.

A few months later we had a dinner party. As we sat at the table eating dinner we all sat and watched as the candle flames split down the middle and burned sideways before going out. Then every cupboard door in the kitchen (and there were lots) slammed open at the same time and after a few minutes they all slammed shut at the same time. 

A couple of years later we were having a Huge party. People had been told not to go upstairs - but up they went - the screaming started when all the upstairs doors slammed shut, and locked. Off and on for the remainder of my stay there there would be little events, the more we took care of the house, tended the roses, etc the more beneveloent the spirit became. She always let us know in small ways that she was watching out for us. Then one day it all stopped, suddenly.

The history goes that the previous owner had also owned another significant parcel on the east side of the Hiway where he and his wife (who was Native American) lived. He got wind of the State talking about building a bridge across the gulch and figured he could make a bundle if they paid him for property with a house on it instead of just the property. So he built this amazing house. Nothing fancy, just a house with almost every room 16 x 16. There were all kinds of intricate moldings and carvings in mahogany. Even the ceilings were mahogany. He moved his wife into the new house, took slips off of all her favorite rosebushes and planted them (125 rose bushes)in front of the house. There was 1700' of deeded beachfront to go along with it and she used to ride her mule all over the beach and the property above. The state didn't build the bridge and they continued to live there. After a number of years he was killed in a horrific fire. She couldn't inherit the property because she was Native American so his family shipped her off to Southern CA and had her institutionalized. 

A friend of mine did a bunch of research and found out where she was when her obituary was published in the newspaper. The day she died was the day all the events at the house stopped. Bev said it was telekenisis. Strange story but true.

We also own a car that was owned by a dear friend of ours who passed away suddenly. Every now and then we'll be driving around and the smell of cigarette smoke will overwhelm us (he was a heavy smoker). We've been told that the house he died in is haunted too.


----------



## Half Baked (Aug 28, 2006)

ooooooh, Sharon, the cupboards all slamming at once and the doors upstairs slamming and locking when guests decided to 'take a tour', gave me goosebumps.

Mr HBs wife died down south and he moved to MD where we met.  I always felt weird on the stairs in house and thought it was my imagination until our housekeeper asked if someone had died in the house.  She said she always felt creepy on the stairs like someone was going to push her down.

I told her that I felt the same way.


----------



## The Z (Aug 28, 2006)

About 20 years ago, while in the Navy, I had an apartment in Spain and had a couple of strange experiences while living there. Here's the weirdest thing......... The apartment was on the second floor just above a quiet little bodega (wine bar) that the locals used to come and drink their 5c sherrys. One wall of the apartment was covered with three large mirror panels, each approximately 4 x 6 feet - mounted on the wall side by side. One night, very late and after I had been asleep for a while, I was awakened abruptly by an almighty CRASH of breaking glass and even when I was fully awake and alert I continued to hear the last pieces dropping and breaking. Then, I heard the crunch, crunch, crunch of what sounded like a person walking with boots on through broken glass. There was moonlight lighting the room enough to tell that the mirror panels were intact and that there was nobody in the room with me. When I clicked the light on, the sound stopped. I was pretty shaken up, though. I checked the apartment... nothing out of place or damaged. I leaned out the window and the street outside was perfectly still and calm. I don't know what happened, but I'll never forget it as long as I live.

There were a couple of other things that happened in that apartment, but nothing else as dramatic as this incident.


----------



## SizzlininIN (Aug 28, 2006)

I have a gift of sensing .......its mainly sensing them but occasionally they do physically show themselves. Some people embrace this gift however I choose to try and ignore it. Let me explain why I choose to.
I've always been able to sense things but this good thing turned bad at one point in my life......

My brother died tragically in 1994 and I was compeltely devistated. I'd never lost anyone close to me and he was my best friend. Anyway, I thought of him sooooo much and kept wishing he'd come back. There's dark and evil in the spirit world who will find this weakness and feed upon it. The dark side saw this as their way to get to me. Previously I'd never felt threatened before I'd only dealt with good spirits. 

Somethings that occured during this time....I was levitated on one instance out of my bed down the hallway. Another time I was awoke and knew that this thing was standing next to me and I was scared beyond words and refused to open my eyes and face it I just started praying and it eventually went away. There was another time it shoved me in the shower. Many more things occured but the shower thing really cut deep because I was always told that spirits would not intrude in this area........well the dark side doesn't follow any rules. I finally realized it was my grief that was opening my world for the dark side to enter. I made peace with my loss of my brother.....I told him I'd be okay and that he needed to move on to the light. After I said it I felt a peace come over me. The dark spirit wasn't my brother. But by me hanging onto him and grieving so much the dark spirit was able to enter my world.  But by me letting my brother go and accepting his death this dark spirit no longer had a hold on me. 

My brother still comes to visit me on occasions. He used to jingle the change in my bank that I had by the kitchen sink......I loved that. When I was having my last miscarriage I was terrified and all alone in a hospital ER room with the door closed and I heard him say, "You'll be okay". I was facing the wall and rolled over expecting to see him standing there. I knew I'd be okay and that he was watching over me and he'd take care of my baby. He mainly only comes now if I'm scared or upset about something. 

Sometimes I will be laying down or just standing and a face out of no where just come at me full force to where I stammer back. The other day I was doing dishes and someone appeared in my window for just a few seconds. Thats just some of the things that happen but I just say my protection prayer and go about my business. They aren't bad spirits though and no these aren't my loved ones. 

I still have experiences at least every other day of things I sense, smell, hear or sometimes see but I either ignore it or say, "I know your there but I don't want to know". Then I say my protection prayer. Besides my brother my parents have passed too. I've already spoken with them and told them that I know they are at peace and I know they are around me. I can sense when its them vs another spirit.

After dad passed away his spirit was pretty active. My poor DH started witnessing some of the things. He didn't find it too amusing.  Now when he does witness things he just gives me a funny look and I just shrug my shoulders. I don't really talk to him anymore about this stuff. The more I talk about it seems like the activity increases.  I wasn't going to post this but something told me I needed to.  

I think the last physical thing someone did was ......I have a really nice floral wreath on a wall and it was secured to the wall pretty well. All of a sudden one night I was watching t.v. and that thing literally flew off the wall and landed perfectly about 6 feet away. The strange thing is that I saw it literally come off the wall and perfectly land. It kind of floated flat then straight down it went.....and it had to go over a counter and bar stools to do it. 

So now you see why I don't embrace this gift. I know I can get the help to fully embrace it but my bad experiences took a toll on me. I'll just continue to use my gift to sense people when I meet them and avoid the bad. I'll continue to go with my instinct to avoid situations when they are warning me. Its just if I open my world up to the good and embrace it it also opens me up to the bad and that is something I want to fully avoid again.

I could go on and on telling you about my experiences but I'll stop here.


----------



## TATTRAT (Aug 28, 2006)

I just wanted to thank everyone for contributing to this thread. I am glad to know I am not the only one with these type of experiences. 

Thanks all!


----------



## Harborwitch (Aug 28, 2006)

Half Baked said:
			
		

> ooooooh, Sharon, the cupboards all slamming at once and the doors upstairs slamming and locking when guests decided to 'take a tour', gave me goosebumps


 
It gave us goosebumps too.  Someone told us that she saw her husband die in the fire - I'm not sure if this is true or not. but she was terrified of open flames like candles in the house.


----------



## Ishbel (Aug 28, 2006)

My Aunt lived in a house in a 'close' just off Edinburgh Castle's esplanade.  She was the seventh child of a seventh child.  She DEFINITELY saw ghosts/spirits in the house.  My Aunt was what we in Scotland call 'fey'....  The house she grew up in was in a building that dated from the 1500s.....


----------



## JoAnn L. (Aug 28, 2006)

I forgot to mention that my husband and I already have our graves and headstones paid for. When I go up to the cemetery to take care of my parents graves, I will drive by ours. I can't tell you the number of times someone has put flowers on our graves. They have put the clamp ones on top of the stone, flowers in the vases on the sides.They have even put a shepherds hook deep into the ground right in front of the stone. You wonder if someone is playing a practical joke or what. They must be stealing these things from other graves. I think it is sick.


----------



## middie (Aug 28, 2006)

Well let's see. Here's my experiences. When I was really little maybe 2 or 3 years old my grandfather gave me a doll. I don't remember it but my parents said it was a weird looking doll that made you uneasy. Well I guess we were going to Illinois for the weekend so my mom had cleaned the house before we left. She put the doll in a chair that was in the corner of my room. I guess when we got home the doll was on the couch facing the door. After this my dad decided to try something else when we left again. He said he turned the chair around so that it was facing the wall and put the doll in it. Well we got home the chair was turned back around and the doll was on the couch facing the door again.

My mother was cleaning a light fixture so she was on a ladder. She lost her balance and the ladder toppled and my mom fell toward the picture window. Someone pushed her to the side. When she looked she saw a man with a beard, dark blue jeans and a red flannel walking away. Later sometime that week my parents had some friends over and they were playing cards. I kept telling my mom "the ghost" was going to get her.

Fast forward to when I was 14-15. My sister and I shared a room upstairs and we never understood why but we always saw dark images in our mirror during broad daylight. Closet doors opened and closed themselves. Okay no big deal. One night I was sleeping and I heard a chain hit my headboard so I thought our dog Molly had jumped in my bed because she liked to sleep next to me. Yeah... NO Molly ! 

The toilet flushed itself several times. My sister and I were the only people home yet someone was walking around upstairs opening and closing drawers. Molly would stare at the wall growling and the hair on her neck would stand up yet we saw nobody there. And my sister had some kind of interlocking wooden frame with some ceramic figurines on it (icluding an evil looking clown). The frame fell off the wall and bounced down the steps onto the hardwood floor and everything on that frame broke including the frame EXCEPT for that stupid clown figurine. And may I mind you I have a fear of clowns. Yeah THAT was too much for me !!

And now in this house it doesn't happen often but I'll hear my grandmother (who died 20 years ago) call my name. This has happened maybe 3 or 4 times. And my grandfather whom I was very close to died about 4 years ago. And quite often I'll be sitting here (and it's only in the computer room that this happens) I'll smell stale cigarettes and beer and then his cologne. 

And those are some of my experiences people.


----------



## Half Baked (Aug 28, 2006)

> Molly wouls stare at the wall growling and the hair on her neck would stand up yet we saw nobody there.


 
We just had this happen last night with our guard dog.  We were in the basement office and she was looking at the ceiling where the wall meets it and in the high corner on the right side.  

We couldn't break her stare.  She is really well trained (especially with Mr HB) but she would not come to us.  She'd pace 2 steps to the left and 2 steps to the right and her eyes never left that area.  She was growling very softly and her hair was up.

We kept looking but never saw a thing.


----------



## SizzlininIN (Aug 28, 2006)

I forgot about the voices Middie........kind of feel stupid when you say to someone else "Did you just say something" or "What"? and they look at you like your having a Linda Blair moment and your heads spinning around.


----------



## VickiQ (Aug 28, 2006)

I am enjoying all of your experiences and so called hauntings. I am a firm believer in the after life- never so much so than after the passing of my oldest son-too many occurances have happened for me not to believe-too much has happened for it just to be a wishful mother's thinking.Could there be anything more comforting than knowing that those we may have lost in the physical sense are still around us- their spirits- our spirits live on-energy cannot be destroyed it has to go somewhere and apparently love cannot be destroyed either it does live on forever.Thank you all again for sharing and especially to TATTRAT who started this link!!! love and energy, Vicki


----------



## Ellen (Aug 28, 2006)

We live in a building that was once a nurses home.  It hasn't been built that long, 1969.  The previous one had been built by  the Americans in the second world war when they built a psych. hospital here for the US forces in the Pacific.  The Hospital has been closed now for many years, but the nurses home became a rest home for a few years.  It was derelict when we bought it. We turned it into a conference centre.  I was sitting in the dining room with my daughter when a saw a fellow walk up the windowed foyer/hallway. He was dressed in a long black coat and a hat with a very straight round brim.  He looked Jewish.  I glanced at my daughter and she was looking too, but she saw him walking out of the building, not in.  We both asked to other at the same time if we had seen him, and checked the highways and byways of the building but nothing was seen.  We haven't seen him since.  

And there was the Costley ghost.  He was supposed to have been a surgeon who hung himself after a 12 year old girl died in surgery.  The tree was still there when I did my nursing training, as were the old theatres and wards.  He got up to all sorts of mischief.  Setting up trolleys, banging the theatre doors, footsteps and so on.  The building and tree are gone now.  Whether he is gone too I do not know.   He hung himself in 1912.


----------



## amber (Aug 28, 2006)

Very interesting thread!  I dont live in a haunted house, nor am I seeing spirits here, but I love the topic, I've always found it to be interesting.


----------



## TATTRAT (Nov 19, 2006)

bump



I had the first "run in" with our resident at the hotel tonight. Kind of eerie...Locking up, getting the orders ready for tomorrow, heard whistling and walking in the banquet hall, went to see who I was about to lock in and there was no one. Called Percy, an employee there for the last 31 years, he said, "no biggie, that was the ghost".

I have had a few experiences and I feel glad that after 3 years the local at the hotel finally made itself known to me.


----------



## Katie H (Nov 19, 2006)

Our house is old.  Built in 1880.  We are the third family to live in the house.  The family who had the house built only lived here for a couple of years.  The second family (the Harlans) or descendants lived in the house until 1987.  It sat empty for several years and was purchased by a couple who restored it and sold it to us.  The first Mr. Harlan died in the living room in the '30s.  There's a little history.

About 3 weeks after we moved here, there was a knock at our breakfast room door.  It was a little old lady who identified herself as Mary Key Harlan Bodkin.  She said she came to see who bought her childhood home.  We had a nice visit and as she left she said, "Please take care of the ghost."

Buck and I didn't think much about her statement but we'd felt that we weren't the only ones living in the house.  Her comment was more of a confirmation of our suspicions.

Since Mrs. Bodkin's visit, we've seen the ghost several times, as has one of our sons and our two dogs.  We've determined that the ghost is an adult because of the size.  Although we can't tell if it's male or female.  However, we've named the ghost "Harlan."

He/she is usually seen in the spring.  Around April/May when the yard is full of flowers.  Mrs. Harlan was a well-known gardener and there are literally thousands of daffodils in our one-acre yard.

Harlan seems to stay in the front area of the first floor of the house (there are 3 floors).  The entry, living room, hallway and dining room.  He opens and closes doors (one of which is hard for me to open), turns lights off and on and moves small rugs.

We think the ghost is that of the first Mr. Harlan who died in the living room in the spring of, I think, 1935.  We have learned that his casket was covered with a blanket of daffodils from his yard.  Buck and I think that Harlan is usually seen in the spring because that's when he died.

Whatever the case, until he does something that pi**es us off or if he damages some of our antique furniture and light fixtures, we're all going to get along just fine.  He seems to be quite harmless and I've been here alone with Harlan when Buck has traveled out of town.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Nov 19, 2006)

I do not believe in ghosts. Its not logical to me. Im a person that believes in Jesus and the Bible. Im evangelical. 
However I do feel that all these experiences are demon-based. And that the person that is dead has nothing to do with any of this. I feel that demons enjoy having 'fun' with the living.
There is either heaven or heck. No in between. And demonic activity acting as though human is not going to trick me.


----------



## Claire (Nov 20, 2006)

I cannot say I believe in ghosts, either .... but I also don't disbelieve.  Never met one myself, but can't trash the things that my friends have experienced, either.  I also live in a very old house (1854), and have lived in other old houses.  Never met a ghost or had a scary experience.  I have some house guests who swear that room is haunted, but with a benevolent spirit.  Those who believe in her think she's a young girl who was a maid here (it is servants' quarters).  There is no history to back this up, and I've slept in that room often and felt nothing.  According to some who stay there, she's a bit of a poltergeist.  Young enough that she moves things.  I think they're just making excuses for misplacing items themselves.  But if she lives there, I'm happy to have her.  Let's just say for me, the jury is out.  If she's a teenager who lived there as a maid, I sure as heck wish she'd do more than turn the vacuum cleaner off and on (yes, it does happen) and move it around while she's at it.  I also wish she'd quit having her cigarette smoking boyfriends visit.  I don't mind the cedar.


----------



## TATTRAT (Nov 20, 2006)

-DEADLY SUSHI- said:
			
		

> I do not believe in ghosts. Its not logical to me. Im a person that believes in Jesus and the Bible. Im evangelical.
> However I do feel that all these experiences are demon-based. And that the person that is dead has nothing to do with any of this. I feel that demons enjoy having 'fun' with the living.
> There is either heaven or heck. No in between. And demonic activity acting as though human is not going to trick me.



I think saying "all these experiences are demon based", is a little much.

Though I respect your opinion, there are to many circumstances and alot of evidence to suggest there is a spirit world, or something.


----------



## Claire (Nov 20, 2006)

I think that when  you live in old houses or communities, which I do and have in the past, there will always be ghost stories.  I, personally, think it is more fun to just enjoy them.  Believe or not as you wish, but I honestly DO believe that old buildings have some of the spirit of the people who lived & loved there.  I've met 3 or 4 families who have lived here or whose ancestors did.  Ditto for our quarters at Fort Monroe and a place we rented in Alexandria, VA.  I like to think that if the places aren't exactly haunted, that the love and laughter is still lingering around in the corners, and that somewhere in heaven someone is saying "thank you" for bringing life back to these old buildings.  If not a ghost, a kindly spirit will be sitting somewhere in a corner while we celebrate the holidays.  I cannot afford a maid to replace poor Brigit (the name given to the ghost a couple of my guests believe in).  But I do believe old houses retain some of the personality and spirit of previous residents, even if they don't actually "haunt" it.


----------



## Claire (Nov 20, 2006)

Another interesting ghost story was that I had a friend who lived in an apartment complex near me.  She swore that she and her roomie would see a ghost they called "the Colonel" (we were about a mile from the Pentagon).  I laughed at her (yes, I've learned that even if you don't believe, don't make fun).  Then one day I was working very late, and the general's secretary said she'd drive me home.  As we were going by this apartment complex (yes, and old one), the secretary told me that a man she used to know, yes, a colonel, had lived in that complex.  In a bizarre accident, he was driving behind a cement mixer which fell off of the truck and killed him.  He was an old bachelor who had just fallen in love and was to be married soon.  Just for curiousity's sake, I did go back and check up, and he had lived in the apartment my freinds lived in.  No, they had no way of knowing the story.  They were certainly more than a little freaked when I told them the real story that went with their "ghost".


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Nov 20, 2006)

TATTRAT, thanks for respecting my opinion.  
Things are relative. Beliving in ghosts are a bit much for some. These odd things happening being demon-based are also a bit much for others too. 
Thing is, I feel, that these very unusual things can not be explained unless you associate them with what you feel most comfortable with or as logic dictates. Together with past experiences and studies, I come to my conclusion. It is, to me, a "best guess" to the mystery. I enjoy mysteries!


----------



## TATTRAT (Nov 21, 2006)

Mysteries are what keeps things "mystical".

I love anything that will make me think "out side" of the box...that is why I have studied many religions and cultures, and 1 thing that has seemed to transcend all of them is the ghost/spirit factor. In Christianity, there is the "father, son, and holy ghost", in alot of other relgions , there is spirituality in the "world", or the environment we/they believe in.

I started this thread to see if I was the only one who felt these presences on this board, I figured I wasn't and the thread has proven so. Bottom line is, to each their own, and I do NOT harbor ill feelings towards anything/anyone on this subject, I know it is very "controversial", I just wanted to validate my own feelings in a way, I guess...


----------



## philso (Nov 21, 2006)

no.

but i slept in a cemetary in chiapas, mexico once.

nothing came aknockin'.


----------



## TATTRAT (Sep 22, 2008)

bump


----------

